# Snake Tattoos



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

i want to get a snake tattoo. what i dont want is a cartoon looking snake with its fangs out showing a really aggressive snake, something that all the tattooist i have been into do. i want real picture of a Gaboon viper. ive noticed a few on this forum who have reptile related tattoos and i was wondering if you can recommend any people who do real life tattoos like this. i live just north of london in Hertfordshire but i dont mind traveling abit to get it done. Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2005)

I would suggest if you have a photo ringing round some of the tattooists and seeing if any of them will do the tat for you.If you manage to find one then go and see some photo's of there work.I was lucky with mine as my usual tattooist does them for meHe is in Clacton.I also know of another good one in St Osyth.Apart from that there is original skin in Tottenham as well.never been in there for a tat but i know a few people who have them done there and they were very good as well.


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

mabey we should start a thread picis of tatoos?....


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

i have been around to a few places with a pic in hand and they have said "shouldnt b a problem" not really want you wana hear. i was just looking for recomendations, thanks. 

definatly start up a new thread, il be joining it shortly....fingures crossed


----------



## Night_Wulf (Sep 7, 2005)

being honest with you I kind of like this design (even though its actually a temporary tatto lol)


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

trying to take pics of your own tats is quite difficult nearly dislocated my shoulder  
il keep on trying


----------



## Night_Wulf (Sep 7, 2005)

I would take a pic but i wont be doing so till i've got it finished lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2005)

yea i can post pics of mine when i take them tomorrow.I have a brb with the wife and kids names on the coils and a gtp.They are both on my right arm.I have a panther and an owl on my left arm


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

the only 'animal' one i have well a dragon


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

no snakes but here goes..


----------



## Night_Wulf (Sep 7, 2005)

very nice Nicky


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

nah the first one i got when 16 and only had a fiver and the second been streched several times lol but nice of you to say so anyways....


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Heres my 3 tatts :lol: *

*My Rose*










*Dolphin in a heart *










*My two Angles with lukes and the boys names in*
(bottom of my back)


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

very nice penny, which one was the birthday one or didnt u get it done?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Didnt get it done i had a fish tank instead lol but i want another one done*


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

nice tatts :lol:


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

proper ones not temps


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)




----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

There's some nice ones there guys (espcially like treeboa's!)! Am I the only one here who doesn't have any tatoos!!!!!! I gotta be different don't I!!!!! :lol:


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

> the second been streched several times by pregancy


oooooooo :lol: :lol: :lol: - ouch no please ahhh kin ell


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

im really into those native american tats, treeboa thos ones look great


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2005)

ok here goes

Right Shoulder









Right Forearm









Left Shoulder









Left Forearm


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

not mine but a couple i was looking at getting before.  maybe not the ful arm one tho!


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow! I really like the second tatoo! That's fantastic!


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

very nice ryan..
andy yours have to take it on the snake side...there fantastic wow....


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, mikes are cool.
it looks like them things have eaten his nipples, hahaha


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

chocolatecolubrid said:


> Am I the only one here who doesn't have any tatoos!!!!!! I gotta be different don't I!!!!! :lol:


well i only 14 so i dont have any yet :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Nice tatts Ryan :wink: * :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks Penny.

Everyone elses look great as well


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

only got a few but want loads more dun yet
xxx


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

got my other arm started on monday. 

once its done it'll be a full mystical sleeve.

theres already a dragon further up.

i've got others but me cameras out of batteries and those ones are off my phone!!


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Looks like its gonna be a pretty awsome sleeve bigp


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

should be once its finished mate.

its definately gonna nip!!!! :shock:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

heres my snake tattoos
















and heres a few others....
























got a few more ill try and get pics of
lee


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Nice Tatts Lee :lol: *


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

all that and not a decent female breast in sight :lol:


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

lol funny you should mention that but the only tatt i have is a small serpentile dragon thingy breathing fire and its on my boob, just at the top where it shows if i wear a low cut top, had it for a good few years now and just loved the pic when i got it and still do now lol. dont expect a piccie tho cos its hard to take a pic of your own boobs and i think it may be a bit risque lol. well maybe not i'll see what i can do for ya cornmorphs dude lol


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

im sure hell love that bev :wink: as i know some of the others will :lol: (not naming names they know who they are)


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2005)

So wheres the pic then hes not the only one lmao


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

^^^lol agreed :wink: 
post them pics :!:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Sorry to dissappiont but this is not a pic of my boobs yiou will have to make do with my foot.

This was my first tattoo I got it done in April and it hurt like a bitch!










And as you can see when the scabs came off tow areas have no colour so I have to go trough it all again and to get it re coloured in.

Does not too bad but can really see it close up like the pic


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

cool egyptian eye tatt!


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah I heard ones on that part of the foot sting a bit  looks good though


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

> Yeah I heard ones on that part of the foot sting a bit [/quote
> 
> 
> A bit! a bit! he did the first bit of out line and asked me if i was okay and all I wanted to do was tell him to stop it and go away and that he was an evil butcher from hell.


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

shoulda got one on your boob then, it didnt hurt a bit


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

get them out then!!!! :shock:


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

*ok here it is*

lol, heres my tattoo









lol now i bet all you guys are disappointed cos ya cant see the rest of my boob lol, but thats all your gettin! :wink:
its quite old and faded plus ive been meaning to get it re-touched cos some of the colour didnt take very well!


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

hahaha :lol: :lol: :lol: 
serves you right for being pervy lol


----------



## eli_bug (Oct 11, 2005)

*"tatts"*

seein as u dont mind travelin a bit y not go to amsterdam 4 ur tatt! got nice 1 dun ther of a scorpion(not a snake exactly but these guys do sum cool tatts-theyv got a guy 4 every style o tatt u want) theyv dun the chilli peppers n app robbie williams has been spottd ther called hanky pankys tattoo studio in the red light dis sure theyd hav a site u cud look at n wot a cool excuse 2 go? 8) unfort cant post a pic o mine yet(just about got him indoors 2 let me use the pc on me own so hav2 ask nicely 4 piccys! :lol: ) ill get sum up tho but con all price o plane trav these days cud b an excellent adventure!! 8) :lol:


----------



## Perfect Pythons (Jan 14, 2006)

ok well here are just 3 of mine 2 are not yet finnished though  and the other one is U.V mmmmmm i having some done in the back of my head.


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

wow great tatoos, you'll have to get pici of uv one when done....


----------



## Perfect Pythons (Jan 14, 2006)

the good thing about U.V is when you have it done its like your a self harmer as you cant see it lol but being a reptile forum it should be ok to post and not get funny looks :lol:


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

hey have you been reading the posts since you joined, think we're all abit strange lol.... :wink: i used to have my tongue pierced and i loved the uv peircings you could get, i hd all different ones depending on the occasion....


----------



## Perfect Pythons (Jan 14, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Well I have lots of piercings too lol but wont go in to were lol


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

:wink:


----------



## Perfect Pythons (Jan 14, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: oh forgot to say nicky why was your 2nd one streched im sorry if ive missed summit


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

now your gonna make me  ....basically its along my hip bone and pregnancy dont really do stomach tattoos any favours lol my stomach went back fine but there are definately tell tell signs that the tattoo as been streched...the colour outline is much thicker and the black inside the design now has paler lines through it..lol....there you go you cant get more honest then that ......


----------



## Perfect Pythons (Jan 14, 2006)

well then least you got a wonderious gift from it  i didnt get any strechmarks with my children i was lucky LMAO (joke btw just incase) :lol: plus it doesnt look at all bad but why not just get it redone ???


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

to busy spending my money on reps lol...oh and gear for when i go to Borneo with BTS....(British Tarantula Society).....


----------



## Perfect Pythons (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

nicky said:


> to busy spending my money on reps lol...oh and gear for when i go to Borneo with BTS....(British Tarantula Society).....


That sounds exciting, but just remember the film 'Arachnophobia'.......


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

yes im off to the middle of the rain forest on the search for the earth tiger (tarantula) but going to be able to see alot of different herpes, monkeys etc..been bust reading up on all the snakes im likely to see....im going to the BTS annual lectures and dinner in feb so going to meet all the other fools im going with..... (oh and learn something at the lectures hopefully)...


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Sounds like an experience of a lifetime......


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

cool tattoos PP
I really like the one on the back of your neck and the uv one will be mint.

I have decided my next tattoo will be my name in hyroglphics (is that how you spell it?) on the base of my back to go with my egyptian eye on my foot


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

i got one o those cruddy hena things done in portugal and i had an alergic reaction and all the skin came of in your hands but it scard and it gonna be ther for ages its of hawk on my neck/back#
dan


----------



## Perfect Pythons (Jan 14, 2006)

tazzyasb said:


> cool tattoos PP
> I really like the one on the back of your neck and the uv one will be mint.
> 
> I have decided my next tattoo will be my name in hyroglphics (is that how you spell it?) on the base of my back to go with my egyptian eye on my foot


sounds good to me cant wait to see the pics i have a new project starting on my left leg soon too going to be compleate leg piece about my life so far using H.R Gigger as its influence and symbolic representation.


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

are the uv tats not dangerous at all?


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

These are on my upper arms along with another that I want covering up with something reptilian.







this is on my inner left wrist ...this one is special to me and no I'm not Jewish LOL


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

thanks everyone for the pics...keep em cuming. im very close to knowing what i want now, i have a piccy of my royal bruce, i would like it as a portrat, im guna go just for his head and neck to start off with (just in case i completely pussywhip outa it). if it doesnt hurt that much then im guna get his whole body. one question, im guna start hitting the gym hard and i dont want the tat to stretch, wheres the best place to get it dun that will not stretch to much?


----------

